# 4x4 DRIVERS wanted Scituate Massachusetts



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

Seeking plow drivers for 4x4 pickups in Scituate and Hingham Massachusetts.
All work done in large commercial parking lots.
Must be experienced, licensed and professional.

Up to $ 20.00 hr.

( seeking owner operators also - up to $ 60.00hr. )


call ***617***839***9917


----------



## ltd (Nov 24, 2007)

Need a sander?


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

*scituate ma*

I am in Scituate Ma. I have a landscape company and was looking into buying a plow truck. I have never plowed but I am profesional reliable drug free and have a license. My dot medical card just expired becuase I dont need it anymore. I drive my 2003 one ton dump everyday with a trailer. I have a dependable truck to get to and from the job site (2007 chevy 1500). At the very least if you need someone to shovel or jump for you I have a 17 year old kid that works for me the rest of the year, he doesn't have a car license only a motorcycle license but is the most dependable person that I have had working for me in the past five years. Your post just caught my eye because I didn't think their was a chance in hell that someone on the south shore, nevermind Scituate 
was looking for help.


----------

